# Melissa - Part 1 - by Billiyjoe (~BBW, Eating ~SWG, Stuckage)



## Billyjoe (Jun 24, 2006)

_BBW, Eating ~SWG, Stuckage_ - Overconfidence can lead to more happening than is immediately seen

*MELISSA - Part 1
by Billyjoe​*
Melissa was one of the popular girls in her school. Able to get along with anyone, she had many girlfriends and as many guys chasing after her. She had long light brown hair that came down just past her shoulders. 

She also had a physique to die for. At 124 pounds, Mel sported a curvaceous hourglass figure, and wasn't afraid to show it off. She was one of those girls who wore hipster jeans so low, that the tip of her bum crack was always showing. She'd always lean forward on tables when talking to a guy to give him a peek of her expansive cleavage, or intentionally drop something in front of them and bend over slowly so they could perve on her shapely butt.

Melissa never had a weight problem, she did far too many sports to ever put on any excess flesh. She did eat her fair share of food, and she loved snacking. She knew all that food could be bad for her, but was sure she'd never put on weight. Often times she'd joked to her best friend Christie about her eating habits, saying things like; ''Ooo, I'm going to get so fat!'' or ''Oops, better not eat too many of these.'' But it was all just a joke in her mind. And in reality as well, until . . .

At the end of her Junior year, just after her eighteenth birthday, Mel's metabolism began to slow and sneak up on her. Stuck at home and bored out of her mind, she resorted to eating to pass time. Mel began to slowly fill out around the hip region, her bum copping the consequences of all her snacking. She didn't gain any weight on her belly, but did lose a lot of her muscle tone. To make matters worse, because she was only gaining weight behind her, she was completely oblivious to the fattening cheeks expanding behind her....

''Hello?'' Mel answered as she picked up the phone.

''Hey girl! How's it goin?'' It was Christie.

''Oh my, Christie! How was your trip?''

Christie had been away for the first two weeks of the holidays.

''It was awesome, but we gotta catch up, I'll tell you the rest at the mall. Meet me there in half an hour.''

''Done! See ya there!'' Melissa hung up excited.

She dashed upstairs to get ready. She pulled on one of her many pairs of tight jeans, and was surprised at how difficult it was to get them over her bottom. She eventually closed them at the button, and noticed something. Ever so tiny, a small roll of pudge rolled over the side of her pants.

''Huh? Must have shrunk in the wash.'' concluded Melissa, her cheery mood unchanged. She headed for the mall.

She greeted Christie with a hug as the two began to browse through some clothes shops. They split up as they entered one of the stores. Christie eyed Mel suspiciously, as her friend stood facing a wall of clothes. Was Mel's butt bigger? It looked huge. Christie frowned as she pondered. Mel absently bent over at the hips to look at a lower row of clothes. Christie's eyes widened as she saw that Mel was indeed, a little chubby around her lower body. The fabric of her jeans stretched as Mel's backside tested the rear seam of her tight jeans.

''Hmm,'' mumbled Christie to herself, ''I'm going to have to check this out...''

Christie didn't think much of fat girls, in fact, she was completely against them. And now, her best friend had began to grow out. Christie approached her friend, eager to tackle the situation right away.

''Hey, um, Mel? I gotta ask you about...''

Melissa interuppted, ''Not now, girl! Let's go get some lunch, then we'll talk.''

Christie watched in silent horror as Mel gorged herself on a double-deck cheeseburger with fries.

''Careful there...'' stuttered Christie.

Mel giggled,''Ha! It's not as if I need to worry about it.'' I have a gorgeous physique.''

''Hehe, yeah, I guess so...'' replied Christie nervously, was anyone watching her? She didn't want to be seen with some fat pig. Christie decided to drop the situation, and just monitor it carefully.

******

The weeks went on, and Melissa continued to expand. Her bum was getting bigger everyday, as she constantly stuffed herself. The routine would be, her mum and dad would go to work, Mel would laze around a bit, get bored, and start eating. Mel practically had an endless access to food, since her mum always bought a lot when she went grocery shopping. Her favourite snacks were tim-tams and chocolate chip cookies, and as Mel gorged, her rump kept filling out.

Christie rang a few days later.

''Hey Mel, there's a party at Jodie's tonight, you gonna come?''

''Hey, sure. I've been so bored at home, I don’t think I even been outside for ages!''

Mel went to get dressed. Because she hadn't been going anywhere during the week, she had basically been hanging around in her panties. This was the first time she had put pants on in over a week.

''Alright! I'm gonna wear my hipsters!'' Mel stuck her legs into the jeans and began to pull them up. They slowed at her wobbly thighs, the waistband biting into her soft legs. The pants rose up slowly, and Mel began to struggle.

''Ugh'' she groaned, wriggling her hips around to stuff herself into the pants. Melissa's bum had become too rounded to fit into the pants. She tugged until finally, her cheeks were contained in the jeans.

''Man, these are tight.''she said, still thinking they'd shrunk in the wash. She attempted to button them, but the flaps wouldn't close.

''UUUUUGH'' she struggled. Mel was quite confused, her tummy didn't look any bigger, why couldn't she button them? Indeed her tummy was only a little bigger, but a lot softer. She inhaled deeply and tenaciously got the button closed. Upon releasing her breath, her gut pressed tightly against the button.

''Oof, this is so uncomfortable, but it's gonna have to do for no- Oh ...!'' Melissa turned and saw her fattened butt in the mirror. Her heart skipped a few beats.

''Is my bum really that big?''

She would have to wear these pants, they were the only ones that weren't in the wash. Melissa still wasn't convinced that her bottom had inflated so. She decided to continue believing her pants had shrunk in the wash. However, her confidence had cracked slightly. She ran her hands over the generous mounds of her buttocks. She grabbed a small amount of flab on her belly and was a little relieved to only be able to grab a pinchful. She returned to examining her butt. She rubbed it, still shocked at how she ever let it get so big. She jiggled a large handful of her right cheek and watched it wobble uncontrollably.

''I'm not that fat...''she mumbled to herself, obviously anxious about her butt growth. Melissa tried to remain calm and confident, she still looked great....right?

Christie nearly passed out when she saw her tubby friend waddling towards her. The situation had definitely gotten worse, Mel's rear looked like two huge bubbles. The outline of her tight panties was clearly visible. Christie also noticed Mel had begun to grow a tummy. It looked tiny compared to her bulging buns, but a small roll of soft pudge spilt over her pants waistband. She had developed a big, round ghetto booty.

''You ready?!'' giggled Mel, excited.

''Sure'' replied Christie.

Others noticed Melissa's expansion too. The guys stood in the corner commenting. '

'Geez man, have you seen Melissa? She's gotten so fat!''

''I know, ay! Her arse is massive!''

''Look at her stuffing her chubby face over there, her arse crack is showing.''

About two hours into the party, Christie approached Mel about her problem. Mel sat in the corner, eating all the party food.

''Mmm! Chocolate muffins! Hey, Christie! Try this food, it's great!''

''Mel, Have you noticed, your, um, butt? It's ah, getting, kinda, you know, fat.''

''Huh?'' Mel's face scowled slightly, her face covered with chocolate.

''I mean this in a nice way, but you've porked up heaps since the summer started. I'm just trying to help.''

''I can't believe this!'' yelled Mel,'' My best friend thinks I'm fat?! Well you are wrong! My bum is the best! It's got real curves!''

''But Mel...''Christie tried to open her friend's eyes.

''Fat arse indeed! Ha! Watch this!'' shot Mel, brimming with confidence.

Melissa wiped the chocolate from her mouth and walked as sexily as she could over to a bunch of guys talking. Her wobbling buns swayed from side to side.

''Oops! I dropped my purse,'' she said, deliberately dropping her purse to the floor.

''Let me bend over and pick it up.'' Mel winked and proceeded to bend down. Immediately, Mel noticed some resistance. Her belly pressed tightly on her snug waistband, and she felt the back of her jeans pulled tightly across her bulbous bum cheeks.

Then, the worst thing happened. RIIIIIIIP! Mel froze with fear before hearing an uproar of laughter. She gasped and reached to her rear. Her butt had burst her jeans open at the rear seam. Her mouth hit the floor as she turned to the guys. They were laughing uncontrollably. Even Christie was sniggering in the corner. 

Christie saw Mel's torn seam at a side angle, and she could make out the pale white, cresent shape of her spherical butt cheek peeping through her pants. To make matters worse, the button on Mel's pants finally gave up, and popped off. Melissa fought back tears and ran off home.

The next week was slow and horrible. Mel didn't leave the house at all. Mortifieed, she continued her uncontrollable snacking, and her bum grew plumper and plumper. Her butt had porked up so much that Mel had stopped wearing pants at home, opting to stay in her panties instead. Her chubby rump wouldn't fit into any of her pants anymore, and her mum had to buy her new ones. Melissa sat at home, stuffing herself with chocolate. Her arse was out of control. In comparison to the rest of her body, her butt was like a mountain. Her panties sank into her bum crack, unable to cover all her cheeks. Her squishy hips jiggled whenever she walked, and her chunky thighs grew softer. Her butt was pale and bounced up and down as she walked. Her wide wips swayed rhythmically.

Melissa was desperate. She couldn't stop eating, she loved food too much, but her arse was getting too big. She tried doing squats to tone her thighs, but it failed to shed any flab off her. She was too lazy to go jogging too. Melissa was fat.

One day Mel was up in her room doing toe touches. Christie let herself into Mel's house and snuck up behind her. Mel absently continued to bend. Christie watched as her friend's cheeks separated with each bend.

''Oh this is rich!'' laughed Christie standing in the doorframe.

Mel jumped in surprise.

''Oh my gawd, Christie, you could have knocked!''

'' I'm sorry, I'm sorry.''she replied. ''Hey, are you ok about the party thing the other night?''

''What do you think?! I only found out I have a big bum!'' retorted Mel.

''Look, if you wanna lose weight, I'll help you.''

''I want to, but look at the size of this thing!'' Mel turned around and stuck out her ample rump. She felt it had to be at least 3 feet wide now. Her panties had been swallowed and lost in the depths of her butt crack. It looked like a thong, feebly trying to cover her enormous arse cheeks.

''Wow, that's huge. But seriously, you could lose it, let's start now, do you have and weights?'' said Christie.

''Ah, there's some dumbbells in the attic I think.''

''Let's go! But first, please put some pants on.'' requested Christie.

''Ok, you go get the step ladder, it's in dad's shed outside.''

Christie left and Mel changed into some clothes. She took a pair of hipster jeans (these ones were one size bigger than the ones that ripped) and began to pull them on. Melissa's chubby butt had swollen so much. She squirmed desperately to get the too-tight pants over her posterior. Her jiggly butt seemed overwhelming, as the pants slowly slid over it. She breathed deep and tugged the flaps together. The jeans pulled tight against her rump, but the flaps wouldn't close. Damn it, thought Mel as she pulled on a top. Her top failed to cover her swollen midriff, and the 'v' of her open pants was clearly visible. She turned to the mirror, and as always, her bum crack was showing. Mel hoisted her pants up, making the jeans look like a second skin, but her crack couldn't be covered.

''Ah well, it's only Christie that'll see me''

Christie propped up the step ladder as Melissa climbed up. After she pulled the manhole door open, she climbed up into the attic. The manhole was round and very small. Christie got a close up of Mel's inflated bottom as she climbed. Mel's bust brushed up against the manhole but fit through easily, as she hoisted herself upwards. Suddenly Mel realised she was moving nowhere. Her hips were too round to fit into the manhole. She wriggled and managed to get her butt halfway through the gap but no further.

''Christie! My bum won't fit!'' squealed Mel.

''Hang on, fatso, I'll help you.''

Melissa felt her friend's hands shove her butt. Christie squashed and pressed down Mel's rump flab and pushed it through, small bulges of it at a time. Soon Mel was in the attic and Christie came up, her slender body slipping though easily. The two girls rummaged through the attic, searching for the weights. Mel stumbled upon an old set of bathroom scales and decided to see how much rump she had gained.

''150lbs. 150lbs of solid butt,'' she grumbled angrily.

''I wouldn't call it solid!''joked Christie, slapping her friend on the butt. It jiggled in response. Melissa scowled angrily.

''Hey look! A tape measure!'' said Christie,'' Let's see how fat your arse really got!''

''Hey shut up!'' shot Mel, '' I have 38 inch hips thank you very much.''

''Yeah, tubby? Prove it!''

''Fine!'' Mel circled the tape measure around her hips.

’'46 INCHES?!?!'' yelped Melissa.

Christie burst out laughing. Mel tried quickly to change the subject.

''Hey, maybe the weights are under there!'' Mel pointed to a small table against the wall.

''Go check.'' said Christie bluntly. Mel got down on her hands and knees, and stuck her porky bottom into the air. The over tight jeans threatened to burst as her wobbly bum cheeks spread apart. Mel was thankful when she finally dragged the weights out.

''Ok, let's go.'' said Mel.

Christie slipped back down out the manhole. Melissa followed, lowering her plump body into the gap. Her thighs filled the gap as Mel wriggled her way down. She wobbled uncomfortably, shifting herself from side to side until her butt and hips hit the gap. She pushed again, but wasn't as lucky this time. Her butt plugged the manhole and she was stuck at the hips. She kicked her chubby legs, her feet centimetres away from the top of the step ladder. She swayed recklessly, trying to stuff her generous body into the hole.

''Oh no! Christie! Help! I'm stuck!'' Mel frantically began to panic.

''Ok, ok! I'll do what I did last time, I, oh-''

''What?'' yelped Melissa.

''Your butt's on the other side. I can't squash it through like last time.'' concluded Christie, overly calm.

Melissa's eyes widened with fear. She turned to view her obstruction. Her bum oozed over the sides of the manhole, like a muffin in a baking tray. Mel whimpered and began to kick more in an attempt to squish through.

''Hold still.''said Christie, grabbing her plump friend's legs and pulling. Mel winced in pain as the manhole dug into her tender bum fat.

''Any movement?'' asked Christie.

''No!'' moaned Mel, almost in tears, ''I'm too fat! You gotta get me out!''

''You had this coming, eating all that chocolate.'' Mel miserably looked down at her huge hips. Her bum had to be the fattest in her whole school.

''Do you have another ladder, like a bigger one?'' asked Christie.

''Yeah'' sniffed Mel,'' in the shed.''

''I'll be right back.''

''Nonono! Please don't leave me here! I didn't mean to eat so much! I'll lose weight, I promise!'' Mel's face was beet red and drenched in tears. She twisted and squirmed desperately, but she was too fat to fit through.

After a few minutes, Mel saw the top of the other ladder tap the glass and the attic window open as Christie climbed through.

''Give me your arms.'' said Christie, as she grabbed Mel's fleshy arms and pulled. Her fat-bottomed friend remained stuck.

''Man, your stuck tight!'' said Christie, viewing Mel from behind. Melissa's plump bum cheeks were stuffed heavily into the door. Her arse crack was visible.

They made one last attempt before Christie realized it was hopeless.

''Ugh! I give up! Mel, you're way too fat to ever get through here.'' shot Christie, annoyed.

''What?! No! Help me!'' Mel rocked back and forth. Her bum stayed fast. She screwed up her face and tugged even harder, pushing down with her hands. The only movement was Mel's soft, squishy body jiggling uncontrollably.

''It's no good, you'll have to stay there until that big fat bottom of yours sheds some flab.'' laughed Christie.

''Shut up! When I get out! I'm gunna hit you so bad! It's not as if I can suck in my bum cheeks!''

Mel's chubby legs and thighs dangled below the gap. Her butt was wedged in and stuck at the roundest part, so there was no way Mel could squeeze her soft body out.

Christie sat back and chuckled to herself, only a little while until Mel's mum gets home.

Mel struggled but it was hopeless, she would never fit through. Once a girl of high social status, Melissa was now too fat to squeeze into the manhole. Melissa's plump bum cheeks had filled out too much. Now her porky, well-padded rump was stuck tight.

She just wondered if she would be able to live it down.

[Click here for next installment]


----------



## Billyjoe (Jun 24, 2006)

This is the first chapter in my Melissa stories. There are 5 other installments on my site billyjoe045.tripod.com

Enjoy, Cheers.


----------



## BellySpongelover (Jun 24, 2006)

I love this series. I was reading it off your site. I hope you add more chapters I'd love to see what happens to Christie.


----------



## Observer (Jun 24, 2006)

Billiejoe has been a Mollycoddles site contributor for some time. The Melissa series was slated to follow the comclusion of Alice as part of our long-term arrangement there, 

But hey, authors have the right to put their stories in ahead of my best laid plans if they choose! 

Glad to see you're still active and that interested. Congratulations on the new site as well.


----------



## Billyjoe (Jun 24, 2006)

I've been writing and planning a lot of Melissa chapters lately. The plot runs up to potentially chapter 15 at the moment, so I just got to write them all out completely.


----------



## BellySpongelover (Jun 25, 2006)

Tell me when you finish chapter 7.


----------

